# corn snakes



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

today i got another corn snake and now i have 2 . i have a 2foot anery corn and about 10 inch orange corn can they live together?? plz answer


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Carolina Corn 37", a Bloodred Corn 33" & a Pastel Hurricane Corn 28" and they all live very peacefully in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft viv, so in my expirience, they should be fine, just try them out with each other before hand and see how they react together bud.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

wait till your 10" catches up with the 2ft one first though dude, sorry didn't notice the size difference.


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

lmao i left em in there over night and they were sleepin together n tht and there with each other now and nothings happened wot u think i shud do


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Should be ok, just keep an eye on them geeza


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

kk thanxs m8


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

Just a quick bit of advice Paul.

When you feed them, do it separatly.

I sugest you feed them one at the time in a plastic container with air holes drilled into it.

Place the snake you are about to feed in there 5 - 10 mins, prior to feeding as to settle them down and reduce stress.

I use a conainer 29 cms high, 22 cms wide, so when I feed the snake, it climbs upwards, and takes the food in an instant.
I hope this info is usefull.

Matt


----------



## col (Apr 7, 2009)

yes there should be no problem at all i have my snakes paired up n i have no problmes at all


----------

